# Hockey Stick/Golf putter shape cigar.



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Another novelty cigar like promised.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very sweet..thats cool


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Jason. A beautiful place you live. Was in BC for two weeks during Expo '86 and visited Victoria.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd smoke that sucker!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Now that's pretty cool


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Your work is amazing.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty cool!!!

I would have wrapped the balde area, and the handle in the darker wrap just like a real hockey stick

we doing a baseball bat anytime soon??? Probably be pretty easy for you if you can do a Saxophone!


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, now that _is_ a unique cigar-nice work!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha freaking sweet. I love shapes like that.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Neat idea but a waste of good tobacco IMO


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

still weird, but, go leafs go!:redface:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Neat idea but a waste of good tobacco IMO


I think the hockey stick is smokeable....I'll try to smoke it if you send it to me:biggrin:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

If it can be burned it can be smoked. Nice shape.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments. Have made baseball bats, Bowling Pin, and a tennis racquet. Used the tobacco veins for the strings. Can't smoke the tennis racquet. All other shapes are smokeable. So, it's not a waste of tobacco.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

What's next on the list???


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

That's it for now. Can show you pics of my cigars.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Post them up!!!


----------

